# Pictures?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

Can anyone explain why I cant add a picture to the classifieds? I have inserted the URL. When going back into the site it just shows a box. I have looked at the properties and it shows the URL but it looses the last letter?

Anyone explain or help?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

The classified section of the "old" site, or the forsale board of this forum??


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

This site. I have tried various things to make it work! I have followed the instructions onsite.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You've tried...
[img ]url_to_picture[/img ]
(but don't have space before any of the ] )
Can you point me to a post where you have tried and failed??
Never mind - I guess it's your reg plate for sale post.

I don't think tha AOL allow you to hst pictures there for other sites to download... the syntax of the [img ] string is correct.


----------

